# P’cola Beach 8/16-



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Fished some between rain showers this am. 
Surf is a bit rough and it’s a little windy. 
Some weeds. No June grass.
No action on sand fleas.
A pinfish on a shrimp.
I’ll be back out later


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

A nasty day of rain! Thanks for the update keep trying! I wish I could walk out my back door and fish!


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I’m very fortunate to have our family vacation here where we are on the beach. Really jacks up the price per fish tho...

We fished a very short window last evening. The catfish showed up. Seems like they always show up when the surf is so churned up.

Raining this am. Rain isn’t so bad but the Lightning keeps me off the beach.


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Did not fish yesterday am. Fished some yesterday afternoon between about 1430 and 1600. Had a family event I had to participate in that forced me off the beach.
No real action. Had sand fleas out (thanks Tony!). Also had a rig with artificial shrimp and shrimp fish bites. It got “bites” but they must have been pinfish or something- nothing ever got on the hook.

What is up with all this rain?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Its going to be hard chasing Pompano, the rain has changed the salinity of the water and they tend to move further out chasing saltier water. Pulling for you to land one either way!!!!!!


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Fished again this morning. A few weeds. No June grass.
Pinfish and crabs stealing all types of bait it seems.

So nothing better to do but catch some of those pesky pinfish and put a hook through them and throw em back out.

First Redfish from the beach. 31”


----------



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice red!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

That makes it all worth while!!!!! Great catch


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Just to be clear - he was released right after the photo.


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Another nice morning on the beach. No grass. A little windy and rough.
There was some serious beach erosion overnight along where I’ve been fishing.

Caught 4 juvenile pompano this am. On sand fleas.
All safely returned to the sea to get bigger...


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

I also managed to catch a couple of pinfish. Threw one out for bait like I did yesterday.
Never really saw the pole move much. Pulled it in and found this...


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

That’s all for this years vacation. Hopefully I’ll be back next year!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Glad you had a great time! See you next year!


----------

